# Where do you hunt?



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

I would like to keep this freindly.
I read a lot of your guys post talking about your hunts getting screwed up by others. By busting roost of setting up to close.

My questions is - where are you hunting? Don't want town names or anything like that.
Do you hunt in NW, SW, SE, NE or right in the middle of the state?

Where we hunt we never see another sole hunting much less hear a shot from someone else.

There are always a few other hunters at the hotel but they all go the other way out of town to hunt.

Are most problems around big cities or lakes? ie. devils lake, Jamestown???


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

jblabsnduck said:


> My questions is - where are you hunting? Don't want town names or anything like that.
> Do you hunt in NW, SW, SE, NE or right in the middle of the state?
> 
> Where we hunt we never see another sole hunting much less hear a shot from someone else.


You tell us where you hunt first.. :wink:


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

Lets just say it is in the south part of the state.   
Dead center. :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

jblabsnduck said:


> I would like to keep this freindly.
> I read a lot of your guys post talking about your hunts getting screwed up by others. By busting roost of setting up to close.
> 
> My questions is - where are you hunting? Don't want town names or anything like that.
> ...


Where I waterfowl hunted there were more hunters than birds after the first week of NR season. It is honestly a circus.

Contrary to what you think, there ARE areas that get the crap kicked out of them with hunter pressure. Every slough or field with birds in it would have several vehicles watching them every night.

It was so bad in the area I grew up, the area I hunt, that I could care less if I even shoot a duck or goose this year. The crap that went along with waterfowling there really took the fun out of it for me. And, im alot more relaxed this fall having taken ducks/geese off the menu. No more dealing with tresspassers, roost busters, shadow scouts, down-winders, and the like.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Huge problems around Jamestown, I know quite a few landowners who won't let anyone hunt anymore due to people driving through crops or rutting up fields or busting roosts. There were alot of birds in that area before the second week and now they are almost all gone.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Huge problems around Jamestown, .


Thanks Mr. Obvious!


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, way to keep it civil, some things better left unsaid. Or better yet, some people better off to say nothing.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I usually hunt from a little south of 212 north to the Canadian border. Usually not farther west than the big muddy or farther east than Grand Rapids, MN... but there are exceptions.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

this is funny!!. i left fargo at 8:30 monday morning. took 94 to jamestown than to carrington than to turtle lake than to max than to tioga t/t wildrose t/t westby mont. and back 2 days later roughly the same route and the onley hunters i saw were stuck in a field by page. 1200 miles and only one group of hunters. HHHMMMM potholes(hundreds) were full of ducks specially around hurdfield-mccluskey and no one hunting.?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.now thats some serious pressure :homer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> this is funny!!. i left fargo at 8:30 monday morning. took 94 to jamestown than to carrington than to turtle lake than to max than to tioga t/t wildrose t/t westby mont. and back 2 days later roughly the same route and the onley hunters i saw were stuck in a field by page. 1200 miles and only one group of hunters. HHHMMMM potholes(hundreds) were full of ducks specially around hurdfield-mccluskey and no one hunting.?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.now thats some serious pressure :homer:


Hmmmmm, lets see......Tioga, Wildrose, Westby.........not exactly WATERFOWL country there buddy. Ditch chicken, yes, but not your classic waterfowl part of the state.

Thats like saying I didnt see ANY Antelope hunters in Pembina county. :roll:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

bearhunter said:


> this is funny!!. i left fargo at 8:30 monday morning. took 94 to jamestown than to carrington than to turtle lake than to max than to tioga t/t wildrose t/t westby mont. and back 2 days later roughly the same route and the onley hunters i saw were stuck in a field by page. 1200 miles and only one group of hunters. HHHMMMM potholes(hundreds) were full of ducks specially around hurdfield-mccluskey and no one hunting.?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.now thats some serious pressure :homer:


Because everybody hunts right off the highway right? If you have or do ever hunt in this state from NR opener through november, you would obviously know that there is TON of pressure.

Oh yeah and next time you start spouting off names of towns you saw ducks by, take a look at rules of this website.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Let's be a little nicer to people. How can we expect people to treat us the way we would want to be treated as hunters if we cannot be friendly to one another. Have a beer.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah i just got back scouting and went by a few towns you noted and i saw plenty of hunters watching the same fields/birds/potholes that i was.......

sometimes you have to get off the highway to scout, then maybe it will change your mind on how much pressure this state gets


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Private land, North East. Only people I have ever really seen out there are S.W.A.T. guys and Matt Jones. Who totally got my hopes up thinking he was "the" Matt Jones :laugh:


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

Nodak_Norsk, Semper Fi brother.(sister)
I know a lot of guys that went to Camp pendleton.
I also used to live in Carlsbad.

THANK YOU and to all that serve.
No one tuffer than a marine.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

actually BBJ, thats a great part of the state for waterfowl when theres water and boy theres LOTS of water there this year. but i only saw i ruddy duck so no need to go up that way :wink: :wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

jblabsnduck said:


> Nodak_Norsk, Semper Fi brother.
> I know a lot of guys that went to Camp pendleton.
> I also used to live in Carlsbad.
> 
> ...


Read the bottom of her post. She is the wife of a Marine.

RC, good to see you on here more now.


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

MSG, thanks, I missed that the first time.
I did an edit.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

jblabsnduck said:


> MSG, thanks, I missed that the first time.
> I did an edit.


No problem..all is good. :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> jblabsnduck said:
> 
> 
> > Where I waterfowl hunted there were more hunters than birds after the first week of NR season. It is honestly a circus.
> ...


 That's bad when a guy has to give up a sport due to all the BS caused by other hunters. I'd get back in barebackjack, don't give in.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's sad that many misunderstand the birds leaving, blaming it on NRs or abnormal hunting pressure. Local birds vacating the state in early to mid October is the normal pattern and has been in my 48 years and beyond. Local birds will usually withstand 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 weeks of pressure before vacating the state. You could eliminate the youth season and move the season back to the traditional opener (first Sat of October) and I assure you that by the middle of October most of the local birds would be bailing out. The biggest difference is that since I started hunting the migration of northern birds is later than it used to be leaving a gap between local populations and migrators. That is where we are at right now. Pressure IS a factor but not the way many percieve it. Basically the birds are gonna leave after a certain period of pressure. The determing factor will be when that pressure starts.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Is there really a rule that says you can't post town names when you talk about where you hunt? Not like people don't already know where they can find game!!

I am soooo glad I don't get into waterfowl any more. I see people running around like morons to get to "their" spots and don't want people to shoot "their" birds, it is crazy!!! I am with you BBJ, no need to ever shoot a duck or goose again.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

laite319 said:


> Is there really a rule that says you can't post town names when you talk about where you hunt? Not like people don't already know where they can find game!!
> 
> I am soooo glad I don't get into waterfowl any more. I see people running around like morons to get to "their" spots and don't want people to shoot "their" birds, it is crazy!!! I am with you BBJ, no need to ever shoot a duck or goose again.


Yes there is really a rule on this website that doesnt allow for the listing of town names. If everybody already knows where to hunt/find game, then why do we have all these posts asking "Is there any birds in the xxxxx area? Im heading out next week and want to have a good hunt." If somebody on the internet tells you there is no birds in the area, are not going to go? My guess is the people will probably still go on the trip.

We all want to have a good hunt when we go out, some people just dont want to work for it.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Private land, North East. Only people I have ever really seen out there are S.W.A.T. guys and Matt Jones. Who totally got my hopes up thinking he was "the" Matt Jones :laugh:


Not sure which Matt Jones you were hoping for, but the Matt Jones that posts on here hunts with the SWAT guys.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> actually BBJ, thats a great part of the state for waterfowl when theres water and boy theres LOTS of water there this year. but i only saw i ruddy duck so no need to go up that way :wink: :wink:


Im very familiar with that part of the state, shot my share of waterbirds there.

And like you said, its great in high water years (heck, lots of areas are good in high water years), but as a general rule, is not considered a "waterfowl" area due to this as its only really good one or two years out of five.

My comments are directed at the areas that are good year in and year out. The areas guys flock to in low water years and the areas that still get over their share of pressure in high water years. The "traditional" waterfowl areas.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

PJ said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > Private land, North East. Only people I have ever really seen out there are S.W.A.T. guys and Matt Jones. Who totally got my hopes up thinking he was "the" Matt Jones :laugh:
> ...


I was like 12/13 years old, and I thought he was Matt Jones the Fighting Sioux hockey player :wink:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> If everybody already knows where to hunt/find game, then why do we have all these posts asking "Is there any birds in the xxxxx area? Im heading out next week and want to have a good hunt."


I think you just answered your own question with this



> We all want to have a good hunt when we go out, some people just dont want to work for it.


What is the punishment for telling people where the game is located?

It makes no sense to me


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

laite319 said:


> What is the punishment for telling people where the game is located?
> 
> That rule makes no sense to me.


if that doesn't make sense to you i think you better see a neurologist


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Why don't you explain it to me in your own words?

Where is this rule posted so I can read exactly what the thinking behind it is?

Exactly what would my nervous system have to do with the rule not making any sense?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

laite319 said:


> Why don't you explain it to me in your own words?
> 
> Where is this rule posted so I can read exactly what the thinking behind it is?
> 
> Exactly what would my nervous system have to do with the rule not making any sense?


First, you should have read this when you joined this site as it is step one in posting here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

Second, there is no posting of town names. If you want a better answer, I suggest you use the "Contact Us" link at the top right of the page.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

laite319 said:


> Exactly what would my nervous system have to do with the rule not making any sense?


Neurological disorders are disorders that can affect the central nervous system (*brain* and spinal cord).[/b]


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I believe that this thread has run its course.


----------

